# Tegus up for Adoption



## schiffy (Jun 17, 2009)

this has been a hard time since i do not have the money to feed my tegus anymore. they are about 2 1/2 feet long. they are somewhat tamed Columbians, and they are great looking tegus. I am willing to give them away separately, or as a pair. But there is an adoption fee of $100 OBO. if you are interested, i live in california, and email me at ... thanks


----------



## mischa.porter (Sep 18, 2009)

This tegus is really cute. I wish someone can finally adopt him. If I have the chance and the psych to care for one, I'd love to adopt. Unfortunately my schedule is too busy.
Dental Orange l Dentists Orange


----------



## bubbategu2 (Sep 18, 2009)

That post was from June-I'm pretty sure those Gu's have gone on to other owners.
Does anyone know what happened to these guys?


----------

